

The Death of the Business Founder - dmix
http://www.instigatorblog.com/the-death-of-the-business-founder/2010/11/24/

======
chadp
I get your point that all founders are, or should be rounding their skills out
to "wear more hats".

But saying the business founder "is dead" almost doesn't warrant a comment it
is so silly.

So, I am a business founder with $$, an idea and a vision. Think I will be
learning wordpress? to code or anything? remotely technical? Nope. I will hire
a smart, experienced and efficient team to build my vision.

